# 95 sentra gxe stereo compatability



## trebor (Apr 7, 2004)

I just bought a 95 sentra GXE and the LCD on the stereo is broken. I would like to purchase the same stereo from ebay and replace it. What nissan model/year stereos are compatible with my car? For example, I found a 96 altima stereo on ebay for cheap, is that compatible? All of the 93-98 stereos look the same to me, but seem to have different part numbers. Is there a list of part numbers and car compatibilities somewhere? Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

why dont you just get an aftermarket unit?

and i think some people here on forums are selling there old head units...have you checked classifieds?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have a 99 Sentra double din CD player I'll sell ya for cheap...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I have a stock sentra one with tape deck that's ready to go out (already bubble wrapped)


----------

